# DYNO Results for my New Titan!!!



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

Well everyone, just as I suspected Nissan was sand bagging a little with their 305hp claims. I took my Truck to a Dyno Shop this morning in north Atlanta to have it tested. The guy did 6 pulls even though I was supposed to only get 3 because he couldn't believe his eyes. This thing ripped out a 256.1 hp and 300 lb.ft. of torque to the rear wheels!!!

The highest hp that was recorded was 258 but the torque on that pull was "only" 298. So he gave me the print out for the pull where the torque reached 300. He was amazed as I was. He said the highest reading he's seen from the Hemi's was 254 hp and 276 lb.ft. of torque.

Just click on the link I've attached below and go to the second page under the Titan pics. The graph is not the best quality but I'll replace it later on tonight when I get home and scan the print out he gave me. You'll notice a slight miss in the bar graph because his coil pick-up kept flickering in and out. Otherwise enjoy and I'll post pics of the truck on the dyno later on tonight as well. Comments are welcome!!

Oh yeah, and one more thing, by his calculations the engine is putting out close to 350hp at the crank using a 26% drive train loss factor!!! WoooHooooo 

community.webshots.com/user/jetforeman


----------



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

Maybe this link will work better...........

http://community.webshots.com/user/jetforeman


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

:thumbup: Nice Numbers man. Hmmmm that V8 looks like it would fit in my Frontier :crazy: 

They probably underated it for Insurance purposes so people wouldnt get raped on it.

Enjoy the truck


----------



## 92PathSE (Jan 11, 2004)

Sweet! But it's not making 350hp, more like 325. Still impressive


----------



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

I agree with the 325 estimate, but that's about all we can do until someone actually dyno's the engine only. And no it will not be me  On the other hand rear wheel horsepower is apples to apples. I'm not going to post these results on any Dodge site but I'm sure someone will, and when that happens they are going to realize that either they are getting screwed with a very inefficient drive train or Dodge was way too optimistic with its claim on the Hemi HP. Either way I'm glad I bought a Nissan!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

JetForeman said:


> On the other hand rear wheel horsepower is apples to apples.


Well, maybe. The driveline efficiency on your Nissan and on a Dodge Ram won't be the same. In fact, I'm sure the Nissan has a better driveline efficiency than a Ram does...meaning you can't really slap a generic number like "26%" on to get crank power. You are right in that the only real way to tell is dynoing the engine itself and not being conservative on the results (not to mention any names, NISSAN). Or for an interesting project, put the 5.6 Endurance engine in place of the Dodge Hemi and compare RWHP of the Ram with the Hemi engine and the Endurance engine. THAT would be apples to apples! :thumbup:


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

Apples/apples PoTAto/potaTO, the real juice here is that a 04 Nisan Titan (my next truck) makes 256HP at the rear wheels? And someone who already ponied up the dough has already dyno thrashed one? Car and Driver already ranked it over the Chevy/Ford/Toyota/and Dodge. Can this get any better?


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

aaronford said:


> Can this get any better?


Yeah...you can go drive one off the showroom floor and flat out-run the so heavily marketed and probably over-hyped Dog Hemi at EVERY SINGLE STOPLIGHT! :thumbup:


----------



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

Let me add one more thing that is interesting. I've read on several Dodge sites that the comparison of the Dodge Hemi and the Titan would be more equal if the Dodge had 18" wheels like the Titans rather than the 20's it runs. Well in reality the Titan's 18's are TALLER than the Dodges 20's due to tire size used. The 18"s that are on the Titan are 32.6" tall compared to 31.9" total height for the Dodge 20" tires. So the Hemi boys already have an advantage that they obviously don't know about. I just love the excuses I've read so far. It cracks me up....


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

This is kinda like walking into a bar and watching your accountant and your lawyer beating the s**t out of each other. Somebody pinch me.


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

aaronford said:


> This is kinda like walking into a bar and watching your accountant and your lawyer beating the s**t out of each other. Somebody pinch me.


Heh.  I suggested the new Nissan Titan to a guy at work who is looking into buying a new truck. He said, "I ain't driving no rice burner!" This discussion followed the one where he described having to have the rear axle replaced in his '02 F-150 because of a "factory defect". Whatever...


----------



## 1997XETruck (Mar 11, 2003)

Furd better hope that his attitude prevails - or they're really going to be in trouble. Nissan is poised to really hurt the "big three" in their last remaining successful market segment - the big truck and SUV!

Heath


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I've been recommending the titan to all my friends because I know that Nissan has really upped the ante on this one. I have always wanted a 350Z and I still love that car, but I live in IN so it's not very practical (since we're getting hit with a snow storm right now) so I'm thinking of getting a Titan and tricking it out. Talk about a mean truck, . I used to have a dodge with a 318 but after my Spec V I would never go back to "american muscle", just give me the keys to a new titan any day.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey Jet,
I love your truck man. I can't wait til I can get one! 2 more years on my spec v lease and then it's Titan time. That engine is so mean, I can't wait. Congrats on the new truck!
Fletch


----------



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks Fletch, I'm glad you like it. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Opticsgod (Feb 10, 2004)

*I am soooo ready*

Swallowing 35k for the LE and 40 for the LE with all the benies is too damn hard. I just cannot put 15K down to get the payments in the ballpark. Damn, sux to be just now getting fundage. Maybe in a couple of years. I am salavating for a used one. I am open for ideas.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Opticsgod said:


> Swallowing 35k for the LE and 40 for the LE with all the benies is too damn hard. I just cannot put 15K down to get the payments in the ballpark. Damn, sux to be just now getting fundage. Maybe in a couple of years. I am salavating for a used one. I am open for ideas.


If I get one I'm getting a used one for sure, . It sucks, but it's probably the smarter way to buy one cuz it'll save a lot of money.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

the titan may have a larger tire wheel combo than the ram but the thing with bigger wheels is the weight of the bigger wheel, more mass to get turning,


----------



## farmer-dave (Mar 28, 2004)

jadcock said:


> Heh.  I suggested the new Nissan Titan to a guy at work who is looking into buying a new truck. He said, "I ain't driving no rice burner!"


jadcock, tell the guy at work that the Titan is built in the USA at a new mile-long plant in Mississippi. :cheers: That's unlike my previous Dodge Ram 2500 which was built in Hermosillo, MEXICO! :thumbdwn: Or for that matter my previous car, a Chrysler Concorde that was built in Ontario, CANADA.


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

I told him Nissan trucks have been designed and built in the United States since at least 1986. That's all right, he's a Ford/Chevy guy, and has another one (an '04 Avalanche). Nice truck for a 2wd.


----------



## alt-088 (Apr 6, 2004)

*just a question*

Dude -

You have the exact truck i purchased!!

what are the last 5 digits on your VIN???

mine is unit 588


we got the EXACT trim package and leather choices!

although i got backed into on day 12 of ownership,
and now i have a NICE dent on the drivers bed right
behind the gas filler cap (ouch)


IMPORTANT SAFETY NOTE:

If you are even in an accident where both you and the other driver are
in reverse at the same time (both backing up) DO NOT TELL ANYONE YOU are in reverse - always tell them you were moving forward to get away from the other driver - if you both are in reverse - then you are both equally at fault - equally responsible .... just a note


take care
tony


----------



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

alt-088 said:


> Dude -
> 
> You have the exact truck i purchased!!
> 
> ...


Hey Tony, mine is number 242. Looks like we've got some early models here....


----------



## chief joseph (May 8, 2004)

JetForeman said:


> Let me add one more thing that is interesting. I've read on several Dodge sites that the comparison of the Dodge Hemi and the Titan would be more equal if the Dodge had 18" wheels like the Titans rather than the 20's it runs. Well in reality the Titan's 18's are TALLER than the Dodges 20's due to tire size used. The 18"s that are on the Titan are 32.6" tall compared to 31.9" total height for the Dodge 20" tires. So the Hemi boys already have an advantage that they obviously don't know about. I just love the excuses I've read so far. It cracks me up....


incorrect, the ram 20" wheels have a diameter of 32.99" the titans are only 32.6". also, the titan has a final gear ratio of 4.10 effective, dodge offers a 3.55 and a 3.92. that leaves more torque and hp for the rear wheels.


----------



## chief joseph (May 8, 2004)

500 horsepower 
8.3L V10 Viper power engine 
525 lb.-ft. of torque 
Dodge SRT, hhmm, titan sure sounds fast now doesn't it?

before trashing dodge, remember, they have other rigs to work on besides only one small v-8
600 turbo diesel: 325 hp, 600 torque
the svt above
plus their v10 engine.
and they are coming out soon with a new 6.1L hemi.


----------



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

chief joseph said:


> 500 horsepower
> 8.3L V10 Viper power engine
> 525 lb.-ft. of torque
> Dodge SRT, hhmm, titan sure sounds fast now doesn't it?
> ...


The Titan is in no way in competition with any of these models you've listed. Face it, the only competition it has is the Hemi. Ford, Chevy and Toyota are eating lots of dust so they're not even in the running. Hemi to Titan, that's the competitive ones. By the way, any reason you want to belong to a Nissan site? What's the matter, the dodge boys get a little to hard on you? Oh yeah and try recalculating the 20" tires again. Your figures are incorrect Hans Solo........


----------



## chief joseph (May 8, 2004)

JetForeman said:


> The Titan is in no way in competition with any of these models you've listed. Face it, the only competition it has is the Hemi. Ford, Chevy and Toyota are eating lots of dust so they're not even in the running. Hemi to Titan, that's the competitive ones. By the way, any reason you want to belong to a Nissan site? What's the matter, the dodge boys get a little to hard on you? Oh yeah and try recalculating the 20" tires again. Your figures are incorrect Hans Solo........



i have a 1997 nissan p/u which i bought new in 1997 and a 2002 nissan quest, which i also bought new. i usually frequent the open roads rv forums. just happened on this thread and this site and felt the need to correct some misconceptions. i've had many a conversation with titan owners on the rv forum.

nissan 18" wheels
265 70r 18 =32.6
dodge 20" wheels
275 60r 20 =32.99

maybe you should recheck your chewbaca


----------



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

chief joseph said:


> maybe you should recheck your chewbaca


Hey Chief, glad to see you have a sense of humor  Did you get my point of the Titans direct competition??

Also the factory tire for the Dodge 20's is 275/55/20 which equals 31.9" Hans.......


----------



## chief joseph (May 8, 2004)

JetForeman said:


> Hey Chief, glad to see you have a sense of humor  Did you get my point of the Titans direct competition??
> 
> Also the factory tire for the Dodge 20's is 275/55/20 which equals 31.9" Hans.......



i just checked the dodge web site again, was 275/60/20 and went to a local dodge dealer web site, they show the actual sticker for each rig in inventory. 275/60/20 on all the stickers i found. my rig's door sticker says 245/70/17, it came with 265/70/17's, i just reduced back down to 245's for better towing. i personally love nissan's, my 2.4L p/u has been a great rig as long as i've owned it. and i've beat the hell out of it. still runs like new, and i use it for my everyday rig. i use my ram for towing my 28ft travel trailer. i actually happened here because a member on the rv forum was towing his trailer to see his sick grandfather and his rear differential blew up on him, missing his grandfathers passing by one hour, trying to get it repaired. so i was doing some more research on the dana 44 axle on the titan, and whether nissan puts synthetic fluid in the diffential with the factory tow package like dodge does.


----------



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

chief joseph said:


> i just checked the dodge web site again, was 275/60/20 and went to a local dodge dealer web site, they show the actual sticker for each rig in inventory. 275/60/20 on all the stickers i found. my rig's door sticker says 245/70/17, it came with 265/70/17's, i just reduced back down to 245's for better towing. i personally love nissan's, my 2.4L p/u has been a great rig as long as i've owned it. and i've beat the hell out of it. still runs like new, and i use it for my everyday rig. i use my ram for towing my 28ft travel trailer. i actually happened here because a member on the rv forum was towing his trailer to see his sick grandfather and his rear differential blew up on him, missing his grandfathers passing by one hour, trying to get it repaired. so i was doing some more research on the dana 44 axle on the titan, and whether nissan puts synthetic fluid in the diffential with the factory tow package like dodge does.


Sorry Chief but check the site again, 275/55/20 is the factory size. Go to Edmunds, Dodge or whoevers web site to satisfy your need to know. It's a 55 series not 60.

Anyhow, the individual you are speaking about is also a member of another forum I belong to. No Nissan does not use synthetic in it's rear or front diffs. His seems to be an unusual event, I HOPE!!! But because of the thread he posted I decided to check the fluid level in my differential and it was 20ozs low. Hell it only holds 68ozs so that is definitely a matter of concern. I hope this guy gets a new diff and gets back on the road ASAP. Sh*t happens to everyone from time to time. So have you had your 4.7L dynoed yet? Getting back to the Hemi's, where's the BEEF? How come the Titans are showing their tail lights to the Hemi's when on paper the Hemi has a 40hp advantage? Beats the heck out of me what's going on. I do know if I had bought a Hemi and a Titan kicked my butt, I would be pissed at DC and want some answers.......


----------



## chief joseph (May 8, 2004)

JetForeman said:


> Sorry Chief but check the site again, 275/55/20 is the factory size. Go to Edmunds, Dodge or whoevers web site to satisfy your need to know. It's a 55 series not 60.
> 
> Anyhow, the individual you are speaking about is also a member of another forum I belong to. No Nissan does not use synthetic in it's rear or front diffs. His seems to be an unusual event, I HOPE!!! But because of the thread he posted I decided to check the fluid level in my differential and it was 20ozs low. Hell it only holds 68ozs so that is definitely a matter of concern. I hope this guy gets a new diff and gets back on the road ASAP. Sh*t happens to everyone from time to time. So have you had your 4.7L dynoed yet? Getting back to the Hemi's, where's the BEEF? How come the Titans are showing their tail lights to the Hemi's when on paper the Hemi has a 40hp advantage? Beats the heck out of me what's going on. I do know if I had bought a Hemi and a Titan kicked my butt, I would be pissed at DC and want some answers.......



www.dodge.com build your own, choosing 20" wheels, 60 series.www.timberlinedodge.com
www.bryanbickmore.com
or any other dodge dealer, choose new inventory, choose 1500 series, look for any upgrade for 20" wheels, they are all 60's
no idea where you're finding the 55's.
no idea where you're looking, but look at what actually is put on the rigs. 
ALL 60's.
i haven't dyno'd mine. i just got krcperformance 206 cams put on, dyno's they've run are 223 rear wheel hp and 299 rear wheel torque for the 4.7L.
you can see their dynos at www.krcperformance.com. i put in 4.10 rear differential gears, running 75/140 synthetic, replacing the 3.55's it came with, put in a second tranny cooler to go with the factory one installed, air bag suspension helpers and michelin LTX A/S E rated 10 ply tires on.


----------



## JetForeman (Dec 2, 2002)

chief joseph said:


> www.dodge.com build your own, choosing 20" wheels, 60 series.www.timberlinedodge.com
> www.bryanbickmore.com
> or any other dodge dealer, choose new inventory, choose 1500 series, look for any upgrade for 20" wheels, they are all 60's
> no idea where you're finding the 55's.
> ...


YUP, you got me.......I was looking at the 2003's. Dodge must have gone to a 60 series for the 2004. My BAD!!!!!


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

Man the titan just got a little more competition in the speed department... We've been looking (for a long time) at vehicles with 3rd row seats for my parents and were looking at the chevy dealership. I started looking at the new silverado's (pricey!) but they have a new High performance package available on the 04 Silverado... the one at the dealer was an LS ext cab fully loaded (except leather) and the HI-PO package had the 6.0 v8 (in a half ton) with 325hp from the denali's, 2WD, sport suspension, and chrome 20 in wheels.. all priced for a window sticker of 32 large which I thought was a heck of a deal! specially since the SS runs 40k and all you get is leather, ground effects, non chrome wheels, and 20 more hp. You do get AWD but man I bet the LS HI-PO will out run it since it has less weight. I want to see a test!

later,


----------

